# Smelt, The Biggest Little Fish



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

Anyone had any luck finding them? 
Was going to try Saturday evening 
into the night at the public ramp at
Edgewater after freezing all day on 
skeeter and Mogadore..:B


----------



## roadgrit (Apr 8, 2010)

I have not tried icefishing for them this year at edgewater so I can't help you there. When I have fished for them I had a hard time catching any worth keeping. They seemed to be vary small. Wish I could find some bigger ones. I have heard they seem to be bigger the farther east you go. If you do any good let me know. Did you do any good at mosquito? I normally do pretty well but this weekend will be my first trip. With the temps going up the fishing might improve.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I will probably try next week at 72nd or wildwood I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Killin time,

Just an FYI, the ramps at Edgewater were gated and locked the last time I checked. The are doing construction on the ramps, so the area is off limits. That was a caupole of weeks ago, but The Metroparks said it is going to be closed until spring.

Wes


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

roadgrit said:


> I have not tried icefishing for them this year at edgewater so I can't help you there. When I have fished for them I had a hard time catching any worth keeping. They seemed to be vary small. Wish I could find some bigger ones. I have heard they seem to be bigger the farther east you go. If you do any good let me know. Did you do any good at mosquito? I normally do pretty well but this weekend will be my first trip. With the temps going up the fishing might improve.


I think i'm going to pymatuming, not sure, got a friend that lives in Ashtabula and his friends went out the other day and did well there (tuttle) but i'd rather fish skeeter or Mogadore myself,I have a vex fl-22hd, so if anyone is looking to bud up, i'm always looking for new fishing friends and open to really going anywhere. If anyone wants to go or suggestions pm me..

And I will for sure let you know about the smelt,when I lived in Parma, my friend and I would go all the time, we caught bucket loads, but after I moved here to PA I went up to visit him for his upcoming B-Day and after 8 hours of being there we went out and we were in an accident and he was killed. I basically gave up fishing from 2001 til around 2007, just wasn't the same and I still fish alone or if my son can make it if he's not working he'll go, but he's got the G-Friend thing now...lol So shoot a pm if y'all looking for someone to fish with at the drop of a dime...


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

Steelhauler said:


> Killin time,
> 
> Just an FYI, the ramps at Edgewater were gated and locked the last time I checked. The are doing construction on the ramps, so the area is off limits. That was a caupole of weeks ago, but The Metroparks said it is going to be closed until spring.
> 
> Wes


I spoke with them and they said the private marina was the only thing locked up, that at the park and public ramp was wide open, who knows....


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Steelhauler said:


> Killin time,
> 
> Just an FYI, the ramps at Edgewater were gated and locked the last time I checked. The are doing construction on the ramps, so the area is off limits. That was a caupole of weeks ago, but The Metroparks said it is going to be closed until spring.
> 
> Wes


This is true, due to hurricane related damage repairs. THE ACCESS FROM THE RAMP AREA IS GATED AND INACCESSIBLE. The goal is to get the area repaired before the spring boating season. For the determined, though, you can still park in the lot west of the marina, walk the sidewalk through the riprap almost to the opening in the breakwall, and enter the ice inside the marina from there.

Mike


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Smelt in Ohio? 

Moved to NE Ohio a year and a half ago and this is the first I've heard of catching these tasty little buggers through the ice. I miss my trips up to Higgins Lake in Michigan night fishing with my buddies for smelt under a light. 

I have the gear and am willing to go, just need someone to point me in the right direction. If anyone is going and doesn't mind sharing their knowledge I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Nohaha said:


> Smelt in Ohio?
> 
> Moved to NE Ohio a year and a half ago and this is the first I've heard of catching these tasty little buggers through the ice. I miss my trips up to Higgins Lake in Michigan night fishing with my buddies for smelt under a light.
> 
> ...


Had I seen this earlier I'd have said let go tonight. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Nohaha,,,, Where abouts you live?
We'll/ I will be giving it a go at Conn, in the next coupla days,,, If You want to tag-a-long?
I can't find anyone who wants to make the venture,,,
WITHOUT A POSSITIVE REPORT!
SISSIES!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Nohaha,,,, Where abouts you live?
> We'll/ I will be giving it a go at Conn, in the next coupla days,,, If You want to tag-a-long?
> I can't find anyone who wants to make the venture,,,
> WITHOUT A POSSITIVE REPORT!
> SISSIES!


Sissies? I recall a night not too long ago where you left me hangin off the wall at conny  I have video proof too. Lol


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Sissies? I recall a night not too long ago where you left me hangin off the wall at conny  I have video proof too. Lol



OMG! YOUR SO RIGHT!!!
'WE' COULDN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE! BRRRRRRRRRRRRR X2
It was like 90* BELOW!!!!
YOUR WAY too tough for us! 
Gotta go,,,, to Skeeter :B


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Nohaha,,,, Where abouts you live?
> We'll/ I will be giving it a go at Conn, in the next coupla days,,, If You want to tag-a-long?
> I can't find anyone who wants to make the venture,,,
> WITHOUT A POSSITIVE REPORT!
> SISSIES!




I live in Chesterland so not far from 271 or 90.


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

ezbite said:


> Sissies? I recall a night not too long ago where you left me hangin off the wall at conny  I have video proof too. Lol


Ha ha, awesome videos. I just got a GoPro for Xmas, can't wait to share some of my own.


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

ldrjay said:


> Had I seen this earlier I'd have said let go tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Me too, ha ha! Went out on LaDue last night right after work for about 4 hours. The only thing I caught was a 6 '' yellow perch which made for a slow night.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Any of you guys wanna try fairport tonight let me know. I got a large shanty. Ill be available 9 930. Water is. Clear ice is THICK. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

I can't make it tonight, have some family coming in from Michigan to visit for the weekend. How far out do you have to go to find them? Do you walk or take a quad or sled?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Walk hundred yards at most. Probably less. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> Any of you guys wanna try fairport tonight let me know. I got a large shanty. Ill be available 9 930. Water is. Clear ice is THICK.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey I'm coming up from Pa either later tonight or first thing in the morning to hit up Mogadore and maybe skeeter too, I'll be up for going tomorrow evening thru the night, would love to get a bucket of those critters, I have a small 2 man shanty, flasher,12 rods, and a light that will do the trick, prolly see holes lit up clear to Conneaut with it..lol :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm either going to pyma in the morn or back out to the harbor. I wentv this morn clear water lots of minnows. No time to move around. I may go tonight solo for smelt

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> I'm either going to pyma in the morn or back out to the harbor. I wentv this morn clear water lots of minnows. No time to move around. I may go tonight solo for smelt
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well the minnows are the key for smelt, if they are there, the smelt are there


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

im gonna try and irritate the wife till she tells me to get the hell outta the house, (usually works) hopefully ill see you guys up there, JON


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ill be out trapper.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Killin Time said:


> ldrjay hey man i'm on my way up, i'll be in stow around 7pm, here's my cell if you want to do fairport tomorrow night or anywhere else for that fact, Doboy, same thing, i'll be at Mogie in the am, til either we stop catchin or dont start catchin by 9 or so, i'll head up too skeeter, Tony 724-322-4725



Good Luck Tony,,,
We just got back from Skeeter. 
We Walked out about 1/2 mi & fished one of my most productive stump humps. 
7 poles out, 3 hits,,,,, landed ONE LOUSY SMALL PERCH!. 5 HRS!
Taked to 2 others at the parking lot,,, they never got a hit.
Made a new (local) friend out on the ice. He was starting when we were leaving.
I hope he comes on and gives us a GOOD REPORT 

TOMORROW, We're fishing that Pa LM BASS HOLE again. 
Lets see,,,, we'll have about 20 tip-ups and 4 poles working!
FISH FRY!!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

hey... guess what???? it only took 3hrs and she already wants me outta the house . looks like im going fishin'....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> hey... guess what???? it only took 3hrs and she already wants me outta the house . looks like im going fishin'....



LMAO! YAHOOOO FOR YOU jon!

I don't have that problem with mine,,,, She ALWAYS WANTS ME OUT-OF-THE-HOUSE!!!
LUCKY ME! 
I got her 'Fired-up' yesterday,,,, She told me to just "MOVE TO FLORIDA, IF I WANT". YA MAN,,,, OUT-OF-SIGHT, RIGHT-ON!!!

But,,,,, I gotta take my 12 SHEEP WITH ME!!!


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Were any of you able to get out? Any luck?


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

Where are they at???? Need A Smelt Fix Soon...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I got a call earlier today. Friend of a friend said the he was ice fishing the mouth of the Elk over the weekend. Said Everyone caught a steelie or two. but no-one even seen a smelt,,, YET.

BUMMER


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok ill let a lil out geneva Sunday they were tearing our wax worms up. They are around. Ill be out this weekend. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Jay, you're the man!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Doboy(Jerry)
Did I read Ezbite's message or possibly your reply to his..... *correctly*? That it was too cold? *Who* was this replying...is that really you Doboy....OMG!Just messin' with you my friend! Someone has to keep on you. Come up here and meet Mark and I at Berlin one day. Although it hasn't been that good....you may not want to. We've been gettin' pretty much shut out!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Come up here and meet Mark and I at Berlin one day. QUOTE]
> 
> Ya, Thanks for the offer Snake,,, I was hoping too meet up with you,,, if only for a visit.
> I was gonna call you, to see when you would'a been out there (with your week off) but I had 3 births in the last week (5 new lambs ) and wanted to stay close for a coupl'a days. Damn COLD!
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ldrjay said:


> They are around. Ill be out this weekend.
> 
> Hello jay
> I'm trying to get together with Killin Time, he wanted to go up for smelt,,,
> ...


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll be leaving sometime this morning, but have no clue where i'm going or where to go, I know I need to go to ravenna to Marks, I need to drop off something for him, after that,,Clueless.....


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

i got a report from a friend that he got into some steelhead and smelt at Conny last weekend. i don't fish for them but he's a straight up guy. hope this helps

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## marlin78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Doboy I'm looking to get a lil info from ya on the smelt but your inbox is full can u send me pm how to get ahold of ya if possible. Thanks


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

wallydvr said:


> i got a report from a friend that he got into some steelhead and smelt at Conny last weekend. i don't fish for them but he's a straight up guy. hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Thanks Wally, Heard of the smelt being around Geneva too, but thinking Conny might be the place to chance into some steel....Oh Ps, Doboy, I'm in the buckeye and left you a voicemail at the number you gave me.....


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

i didn't realize people actually fished for smelt. figured they were just something you just happened to catch while perch or walleye fishing. question for those that regularly fish for them - do you bite the head off the 1st one you catch? just wondering because i have caught 2 in my lifetime(both between the ages of 6-11) and each time someone fishing with us has bitten the head off.


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

chevyjay said:


> i didn't realize people actually fished for smelt. figured they were just something you just happened to catch while perch or walleye fishing. question for those that regularly fish for them - do you bite the head off the 1st one you catch? just wondering because i have caught 2 in my lifetime(both between the ages of 6-11) and each time someone fishing with us has bitten the head off.


Your hanging out with the wrong crowd...lol 
A few years back we caught two 5 gallon buckets in about 6 hours, 
and just using waxworms about 6 inches below the ice at edgewater
park at the public ramp, but that is off limits this year due to construction.
And if I see someone bite the head off one, i'll be sure to ask if they've
ever fished with you....lol


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Killin Time said:


> Thanks Wally, Heard of the smelt being around Geneva too, but thinking Conny might be the place to chance into some steel....Oh Ps, Doboy, I'm in the buckeye and left you a voicemail at the number you gave me.....


Geneva has steel too. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I would'a been on here earlier but my neighbor MIGHT be having a breach case (lambs!)
I'm on call till midnight!

I had 4 pm's, and yes the inbox is OVER FULL,,,, SORRY.

ldrjay, & Marlin78,
I made space, so please try again.
I just wanted to know if it's worth a shot at Geneva.?
'Dutch' at Conny said that he won't update his recording till somebody catches a SMELT. Steelhead were being caught LAST WEEKEND.
Now that doesn't sound too promising?


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm heading for conneaut harbor in the morning, hitting the bed.....l8tr


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Killin Time said:


> I'm heading for conneaut harbor in the morning, hitting the bed.....l8tr



???? Just might C U in the PM.?????


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

chevyjay said:


> i didn't realize people actually fished for smelt. figured they were just something you just happened to catch while perch or walleye fishing. question for those that regularly fish for them - do you bite the head off the 1st one you catch? just wondering because i have caught 2 in my lifetime(both between the ages of 6-11) and each time someone fishing with us has bitten the head off.


Oh man, this takes me back. I think I was about 10 years old the first time I went smelt fishing with my little brother and grandfather in the U.P. After catching my first smelt my grandfather told me I had to bite the head off it for good luck...oops he got off the hook and fell back in the hole, ha ha. 

Not a minute later my crazy little brother caught one and went right for it, bit the head off and spit it out. My grandfather almost fell over laughing and said, "wow, I've never actually seen anyone do that!" Grandpa's 84 now, hasn't been able to fish in years but man he LOVES telling that story!


----------

